

Richard Stallman: Snowden leak a chance for privacy [video] - areski
http://rt.com/shows/sophieco/snowden-leak-privacy-surveillance-093/

======
indlebe
This is a pretty great interview. Say what you want about Stallman's
personality but the points he makes in the interview are pretty bang on. I
also think he did a good job of not sounding to pretentious while also
elaborating on the details.

~~~
thenewkid
Great quote when asked for an alternative to Facebook.

"My alternative to a nasty system is I just don't use it"

------
runjake
While I agree with the gist of the story, consider the source: RT is a news
agency funded and controlled by the Russian government. They've been rather
vocal about the NSA scandal as of late, but not for altruist reasons.

It's important to keep those facts in perspective.

~~~
tjr
I'm not sure how relevant that is; most of what we hear here is Richard, and
he's not saying anything on RT that he wouldn't say anywhere else.

------
znowi
A better title would be "Richard Stallman on RT" :)

~~~
criley2
Best title would have been to follow the rules and use the title from the
article: "Richard Stallman: Snowden leak a chance for privacy, time to fight
Big Brother"

------
contingencies
Anyone else snicker at the mobile interference @8:50? He'd just finished
enunciating the problems of mobile telephony.

